# Vinyl Cut Italian Montepulciano Label



## gonzo46307 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just thought I'd experiment...







Peace,
Bob


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2010)

Freaking awesome. I had someone else who worked with vinyl and made a few labels and they too were great.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW, thats really sharp. I love it!


----------



## Julie (Jul 10, 2010)

Nce label, I like that.


----------



## diegodangers (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but I have been thinking about making some of these for my brother in laws beers for the last year, and now that I finally see it done, I think I'll bite the bullet and cut some out for him! thanks.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 16, 2010)

diegodangers said:


> Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but I have been thinking about making some of these for my brother in laws beers for the last year, and now that I finally see it done, I think I'll bite the bullet and cut some out for him! thanks.



let us know some specifics. it looks awesome, but i wouldn't know where to begin...keep us updated!


----------



## gonzo46307 (Sep 19, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> let us know some specifics. it looks awesome, but i wouldn't know where to begin...keep us updated!



First you need access to a vinyl cutter and plotting software. I'm lucky, we have a sign shop at work. Being the tech support guy, I kinda know how everything works there.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 19, 2010)

gonzo46307 said:


> First you need access to a vinyl cutter and plotting software. I'm lucky, we have a sign shop at work. Being the tech support guy, I kinda know how everything works there.
> 
> Peace,
> Bob



3m makes a "clear" label, i'm sure it's not vinyl. i wonder if it would work?


----------



## diegodangers (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't think that clear would work well. I have a vinyl cutter here at home and I get vinyl scraps on eBay and locally that would be great for this.


----------

